# SSD gesucht / Meine Vermutung zum Einbau :)



## PerrinO (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Rechner braucht eine neue Festplatte. Es soll eine SSD sein, damit die Games schneller laden. Nun haben ich ein paar Fragen zu dem passenden Modell und ob es womöglich einen Flaschenhals gibt, der eine SSD unnötig macht. Die Fragen folgen danach.

Hier mein System:

System
Modell : GigaByte H97M-HD3

Hauptplatine : GigaByte H97M-HD3
BIOS : AMI (OEM) F7 04/21/2015
Intel vPro : 9.1.21.1000
Gesamtspeicher : 7.88GB DIMM DDR3

Prozessor(en)
Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460  CPU @ 3.20GHz (4C 3.39GHz, 3.4GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 6MB L3)
Sockel/Slot : FC LGA1150

Chipsatz
Speichercontroller : Gigabyte Core4 (Haswell) DRAM Controller 100MHz, 2x 4GB DIMM DDR3 1.6GHz 128-bit, Interne Grafikeinheit

Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : Crucial/Micron BLS4G3D1609DS1S00 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24 5-37-12-6)
Speichermodul : Crucial/Micron BLS4G3D1609DS1S00 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24 5-37-12-6)

Grafiksystem
Monitor : ACI VS248
        (1920x1080, 24.0")
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (13CU 1664SP SM6.4 1.07GHz/1.22GHz, 1.8MB L2, 4GB 7GHz 256-bit, PCIe 3.0 x16)

Grafikprozessor
CUDA : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (1664SP 13C 1.07GHz/1.22GHz, 1.8MB L2, 4GB 6GHz/7GHz 256-bit)
OpenCL : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (1664SP 13C 1.07GHz/1.22GHz, 1.8MB L2, 4GB 6GHz/7GHz 256-bit)
OpenCL : Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 (160SP 20C 600MHz/1.1GHz, 256kB L2, 1.6GB DDR3 1.6GHz 128-bit, Interne Grafikeinheit)
D3D 11 : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (1664SP 13C 1.07GHz/1.22GHz, 1.8MB L2, 4GB 6GHz/7GHz 256-bit)
D3D 11 : Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 (160SP 20C 600MHz/1.1GHz, 512kB L2, 128MB DDR3 1.6GHz 128-bit, Interne Grafikeinheit)
OpenGL : GeForce GTX 970/PCIe/SSE2 (4GB)

Physische Speichergeräte
SanDisk SD6SB1M128G1022I (128GB, SATA600, SSD) : 119GB (C
Seagate ST1000DM003-1ER162 (1TB, SATA600, 3.5", 7200rpm) : 932GB (E (F
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSC0 (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW) : k.A. (D

Logischer Speichergeräte
Festplatte (C : 119GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ SanDisk SD6SB1M128G1022I (128GB, SATA600, SSD)
Festplatte : 527MB (NTFS, 4kB) @ SanDisk SD6SB1M128G1022I (128GB, SATA600, SSD)
INT Games (E : 492GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ Seagate ST1000DM003-1ER162 (1TB, SATA600, 3.5", 7200rpm)
INT Daten (F : 439GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ Seagate ST1000DM003-1ER162 (1TB, SATA600, 3.5", 7200rpm)
Festplatte : 96MB (FAT32, 1kB) @ SanDisk SD6SB1M128G1022I (128GB, SATA600, SSD)

Peripherie
LPC Hub Controller 1 : Gigabyte 9 Series Chipset Family H97 Controller
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : T2 86-20
Serielle Port(s) : 1
Parallel-Port(s) : 1
Laufwerkscontroller : Gigabyte 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]
USB Controller 1 : Gigabyte 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller
USB Controller 2 : Gigabyte 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2
USB Controller 3 : Gigabyte 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1
System SMBus Controller 1 : Intel ICH SMBus

Betriebssystem
Windowssystem : Microsoft Windows 10 Professionell 10.0.19041
Kompatibel mit Plattform : x64

1.)  Die bereits verbauten Festplatten bleiben drin. Gibt's da einen Flaschenhals, der die neue SSD ausbremsen würde?
2.) Muss ich auf etwas Bestimmtes beim Kauf achten? Kann ich z.B. diese hier bestellen? https://cutt.ly/gk6qIeJ
3.) Ich brauche vermutlich noch Kabel. Diese hier? https://cutt.ly/rk6wzRI
4.) Der Anschluss muss dann vermutlich lt. anliegendem Foto erfolgen?
5.) Muss ich im Bios dann noch irgendwas ändern?

Danke für eventuelle Tipps!

Gruß
Perrin


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2021)

Also:

1) Es gibt keinen Grund, warum da etwas bremsen sollte. Ausnahme: Wenn Windows auf einer Festplatte ist und da zB das Standardverzeichnis für Spielstände ist, dann bremst die Festplatte für DIESEN Datenstransfer den Speed. Nur das, was wirklich auf der SSD ist und geladen wird, lädt schneller.

Ich würde übrigens mindestens eine der 128GB SSDs mal rausschmeißen - ggf. auch die neue einfach anstelle dieser SSD einbauen, dann sparst du Dir die ganzen Schritte/Fragen 2-5. Du kannst ja den Inhalt dieser SSD dann erstmal auf einer Festplatte parken, die neue SSD einbauen und ihr dann den gleichen Laufwerkbuchstaben geben wie der entsorgten SSD.

2) ja

3) jein...

4) jein...  Du hast offenbar ein modulares Netzteil. Da muss eines der mitgelieferten Kabel dran, das dann wiederum in der Regel 3-5 Stecker  bietet zum Anschluss von Festplatten&co. Da musst du das Original-Kabel finden oder je nach Hersteller des Netzteiles eines Nachbestellen. Das Stromkabel aus Punkt 3 wäre nur dafür gedacht, dass du es an einem bereits vorhandenen Molex-Stecker des Netzteils anschließt. Alte Netzteile haben da nämlich oft Molex und keine oder zu wenig SATA-Stromstecker - das bei dem Kabel aus 3 ist nur ein Adapter von Molex auf SATA-Strom.

5) Nein, außer die SSD wird fälschlicherweise als neues erstes Laufwerk erkannt, so dass der PC von da Booten will und das dann natürlich nicht klappt. Ansonsten musst du nur bei Windows in die "Datenträgerverwaltung" und dann der SSD erstmal eine Partition verpassen, die dann später als zB E: auf Deinem PC auftaucht. Notier die aber vorher, welche Buchstaben und Größen DEine aktuellen Partitionen haben. Denn manchmal ändern sich die Buchstaben durch ein neues Laufwerk - dann musst du das manuell in Ordnung bringen, da zB eine bereits installierte Anwendung auf D: nicht mehr starten würde, wenn das alte D: plötzlich E: heißt und die neue SSD stattdessen D:


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2021)

@Herb hat schon das meiste gesagt und kann da nur zu stimmen.
Zur kurzen Erläuterung.
Eine Normale SSD läuft über den SATA Port, also genauso wie deine bisherigen Festplatten, umbauen musst du da also gar nix, auch im BIOS nicht.
Beim kauf von SSDs musst du eigentlich nichts besonderes beachten, schlechte Ware kann sich kein Hersteller mehr leisten, denn sonst ist er gleich weg vom Markt.
Die Kabel sind die gleichen wie bei deiner Sata Platte.

Wie gesagt, @Herb hat das wichtigste schon gesagt, ich habe das nur nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht.
Also, bei einer normalen SSD und einer HD ala SATA Anschluss gibt es keine Unterschiede. Beiden laufen über den gleichen Anschluss, nämlich Sata. Der einzige Unterschied ist nachher der Speed.
Bei einer  SSD.M2 sieht es allerdings etwas anders aus. Da gibt es je nach Board einiges zu beachten. Ist aber nichts Weltbewegendes. Und ganz Ehrlich, eine M2 lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Du wirst es nicht merken, also den Unterschied.
Das merkst du eventuell bei High End Systemen, aber nicht bei uns. Windows startet eventuell 1 Sekunde Schneller, aber Spiele nicht wirklich.
Der einzige Unterschied ist der Geldbeutel. 
Das ganze ist viel, sehr viel Marketing um die teuren Dinger Loszuwerden. Einen wirklichen Nutzen für uns normal Verbraucher haben M2 SSDs so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> @Herb hat schon das meiste gesagt und kann da nur zu stimmen.
> Zur kurzen Erläuterung.
> Eine Normale SSD läuft über den SATA Port, also genauso wie deine bisherigen Festplatten, umbauen musst du da also gar nix, auch im BIOS nicht.
> Beim kauf von SSDs musst du eigentlich nichts besonderes beachten, schlechte Ware kann sich kein Hersteller mehr leisten, denn sonst ist er gleich weg vom Markt.
> ...


Ne M.2-SSD bringt beim Spiele-Laden halt nochmal ein BISSCHEN was, aber der Zugewinn ist nur klein. Von HDD zu SSD ist er nämlich groß vor allem wegen der wegfallenden Zugriffszeit, nicht wegen der MB/s. Beim Windows-Booten KANN es aber schon was bringen, aber das hängt von vielen Dingen ab. In einem PC gab es bei mir keine Änderung, bei einem anderen PC ging es deutlich schneller, wobei ich nicht ausschließen kann, dass davor irgendwas den Start von der SATA-SSD verzögert hatte, was nach der Neuinstall weg war.

Aber so viel teurer sind die auch nicht mehr: eine 1000GB-M.2 (PCIe) mit mindestens 2000MB/s lesen und 1000 MB/s schreiben gibt es ab 95€, mit 2500/1500 für 10€ mehr. Eine 1000GB-SATA-SSD ab 85€. Ich hab sogar vor ein paar Wochen eine Crucial P1 1000GB (2000/1700 MBs) für unter 80€ bekommen - das war billiger als jede SATA-SSD mit 960/1000GB. Aber selbst wenn die M.2-SSD 20€ teurer als eine SATA wäre: Mir ist allein die Platzersparnis und das Nicht-Benötigen von einem weiteren SATA-Kabel und Stromstecker die Sache wert. 

Aber das spielt hier alles eh keine Rolle - sein Mainboard hat gar kein M.2


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei einem anderen PC ging es deutlich schneller


Also deutlich schneller interpretiere ich als wahrnehmbar, also mindest 3-5 Sekunden. Und zwischen einer M.2 und einer normalen SSD kann der Normal User PC keine 2 Sekunden Wahrnehmen. Und bei einem Top PC der Überhaupt M.2 hat sind es Millisekunden. Die können wir gar nicht sehen. Alles Blödsinn in meinen Augen. SSD ist Top, aber M.2 ist nur Überteuert und ist noch nicht sein Geld wert. Das hat mehrere Gründe.
Mein Vollkommen Überladenes Win 10 das ich seit 2 Mainboards (über 6 Jahre) mitnehme kann ich sowohl über die M.2 als auch über meine Normale SSD/SATA Anschluss  starten, und der Unterschied ist Höchstens Messbar, mehr aber auch nicht. Alles andere ist Werbung.
Alles andere ist Trugschluss und wie du schon selbst sagst ein eventuell vollkommen falsch konfikuriertes System.
Und auch mein WoW  (Reingetestet jeweils 20:00 Uhr in Sturmwind, also bei voller Userzahl wenn sie alle da sind)sowohl über M.2 als auch über SSD/SATA geht nicht eine Sekunde schneller. Habe ich alles getestet. Die Unterschiede gibt es rein Visuell nicht.
Es ist vieles eben Marketing.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also deutlich schneller interpretiere ich als wahrnehmbar, also mindest 3-5 Sekunden. Und zwischen einer M.2 und einer normalen SSD kann der Normal User PC keine 2 Sekunden Wahrnehmen.


Genau so war es. Der PC war mehrere Sekunden schneller bereit zur Passworteigabe als mit der SAA-SSD. Und ich sag ja auch, dass es auch einfach nur mit etwas zusammenhängen kann, dass bei der alten Windows-Version das Booten verlängert hatte und nichts mit der SSD zu tun hatte.



Batze schrieb:


> D/SATA Anschluss  starten, und der Unterschied ist Höchstens Messbar, mehr aber auch nicht. Alles andere ist Werbung.
> Alles andere ist Trugschluss und wie du schon selbst sagst ein eventuell vollkommen falsch konfikuriertes System.
> Und auch mein WoW  (Reingetestet jeweils 20:00 Uhr in Sturmwind, also bei voller Userzahl wenn sie alle da sind)sowohl über M.2 als auch über SSD/SATA geht nicht eine Sekunde schneller. Habe ich alles getestet. Die Unterschiede gibt es rein Visuell nicht.
> Es ist vieles eben Marketing.


Wer ist denn so blöd und guckt auf Marketing? Es gibt ja genug Tests. Bei Games sind es halt vor allem beim Spielstart durchaus mal mehr als 2-3 Sekunden, bei manchen Games sind es aber auch vielleicht nur Millisekunden. Wichtig ist aber vor allem, wie viel Prozent und nicht wie viele Sekunden es sind. Wenn ein Spiel in 6 statt 10 Sekunden lädt, dann finde ich das angenehmer als wenn ein Spiel in 36 statt 40 Sekunden lädt - in beiden Fällen sind es 4 Sekunden Unterschied. Hier zB ein kleiner Gamestar-Test: https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/m2-...ite3.html#spiele-starten-und-save-games-laden  oder ein anderer Test https://techtest.org/bringt-schnell...klich-etwas-nvme-vs-sata-vs-hdd-spielen-2019/   oder hier noch ein Test https://www.techoxid.de/nvme-ssd-vs-ssd-vs-sshd-vs-hdd-ladezeiten/   das sind nicht nur Millisekunden, aber es sind auch nicht gleich 10% oder noch mehr Zeitgewinnt.

Aber selbst wenn es 0 Sekunden Unterschied wären: MIR ist M.2 eben den Aufpreis wert, da ich Platz und Kabel spare, und den Aufpreis stört mich auch nicht, da eine M.2-SSD eben nicht mehr viel teurer ist als ne SATA-SSD.


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn es 0 Sekunden Unterschied wären: MIR ist M.2 eben den Aufpreis wert, da ich Platz und Kabel spare, und den Aufpreis stört mich auch nicht, da eine M.2-SSD eben nicht mehr viel teurer ist als ne SATA-SSD.



Platz und Kabel sparen, da stimme ich dir teils zu. Wer aber eh nur 2-3 Platten in seinem Käfig hat dem kann das auch egal sein. Zählt also auch nicht wirklich.
Und eine M.2 ist sehr wohl noch teurer als eine normale SSD. Da sind schon gute 30-40% Unterschied. Und je nach Größe sogar noch mehr.
Kauf dir mal eine 2 TB M.2 und eine 2 TB SSD/SATA. Das sind schon unterschiede.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Platz und Kabel sparen, da stimme ich dir teils zu. Wer aber eh nur 2-3 Platten in seinem Käfig hat dem kann das auch egal sein. Zählt also auch nicht wirklich.
> Und eine M.2 ist sehr wohl noch teurer als eine normale SSD. Da sind schon gute 30-40% Unterschied. Und je nach Größe sogar noch mehr.
> Kauf dir mal eine 2 TB M.2 und eine 2 TB SSD/SATA. Das sind schon unterschiede.


Bei 1TB sind es WIE GESAGT in etlichen Fällen nur 10-20€. Schau mal aktuell in die Preisvergleichseiten zu M.2-SSD mit 1000GB und ab mind 2000MB/s: Eine WD Blue kostet 90€, eine Crucial P1 oder P2 94-95€, beides auch Mindfactory-Preise. https://geizhals.de/?cat=hdssd&xf=221_2000~222_1500~252_960~4832_3

 Bei SATA sind es Preise ab 85€ für ne Intenso, Samsung 870, oder Kingston A400. Das sind 10-11% Aufpreis für M.2, nicht 30-40%, bei der WD Blue sind es sogar nur 5€, weniger als 10%... 

Und ich hab meine meine Crucial P1 M.2 1000GB wie schon gesagt sogar günstiger als jede SATA-SSD bekommen, also erzähl hier nix von "gute 30-40%... 


Klar: 30-40% Unterschied kann man natürlich finden, wenn man danach sucht. Das kannst du aber auch innerhalb von SATA-SSD finden, vor allem ebenfalls bei 2TB. 

Bei 2TB sind die Unterschiede zwischen SATA und M2 in der Tat (noch) groß, das hat sicher auch damit zu tun, dass so viel Speicherplatz auf dem kleinen Modul schwieriger unterzubringen ist. Allerdings schwanken die Preise da bei SATA sehr - ich hab neulich mal eine gesucht mit 2TB, da gab es nix unter 190€, und M.2 gab es ab 210€. Das sind gut 10%. Dann gibt es aber wieder Angebote, bei denen SATA-2TB nur 160€ kosten. Das ist bei der Größe etwas chaotisch.

Aber insbesondere bei 1000GB: da sind die günstigeren erhältlichen M.2-SSD -Modelle nun echt nicht nennenswert teurer als die günstigsten SATA-Modelle, das sind 10-20€.


----------



## Batze (18. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei 2TB sind die Unterschiede zwischen SATA und M2 in der Tat (noch) groß, das hat sicher auch damit zu tun, dass so viel Speicherplatz auf dem kleinen Modul schwieriger unterzubringen ist.


Also bei der Aussage, sorry, da frag ich mich wirklich ob du die Unterschiede wirklich kennst zwischen M.2 und einer normalen SSD!?
Unglaublich was du da manchmal von dir lässt.
Nimm mal eine SSD die du nicht mehr brauchst auseinander, was meinst du was da drin steckt? Der gleiche kleine Chip wie auf einer M.2. Es ist teils sogar genau das gleiche, der einzige Unterschied besteht eben in der Verbindung.
Der/Das eine nutzt SATA und DER/Das Andere den PCI E Port der Grafikkarte der eben schneller vom Bus Tackt her eben ist. Das ist der wirkliche Unterschied warum das eine schneller ist, rein theoretisch.
Könntest du eine normale SSD/Sata auf den Bus der Grafigkarte anschließen, was auch geht, würde sie genauso schnell sein wie eine heutige Normale M.2 Karte.
Spezialversionen mal ausgenommen oder neuere 4.0 Karten.
Aber alles Normale was man Heute kauft ist ein und das Selbe, egal ob M.2 oder SSD, nur wo man es anschließt, das ist etwas anderes. Richtig schnelles können wir uns gar nicht leisten.
Da  musst du dich leider nicht Wundern das ich manchmal etwas schroff gegenüber dir reagiere wenn du so etwas erzählst.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also bei der Aussage, sorry, da frag ich mich wirklich ob du die Unterschiede wirklich kennst zwischen M.2 und einer normalen SSD!?
> Unglaublich was du da manchmal von dir lässt.
> Nimm mal eine SSD die du nicht mehr brauchst auseinander, was meinst du was da drin steckt? Der gleiche kleine Chip wie auf einer M.2. Es ist teils sogar genau das gleiche, der einzige Unterschied besteht eben in der Verbindung.


Meine Güte, das das war nur eine Vermutung. Wenn man schreibt "das hat sicher mit XY zu tun", dann ist das eine Vermutung, die man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit für richtig oder plausibel hält - mehr nicht... was daran "unglaublich" sein soll, also bitte, jetzt mach Dir nicht so ins Hemd...   

Wenn die SSDs wirklich exakt gleich sind bis auf die Schnittstelle, dann hab ich halt Unrecht mit meiner Vermutung, und es gibt es eben doch keinen Bauart-bedingten Grund, warum bei 2TB die Preisdifferenz so groß ist - das spielt aber für eine Kaufentscheidung sowieso keine Rolle.

Wenn DU aber behauptest, M.2 sei 30-40% teurer und es nicht als Vermutung, sondern als Fakt darstellst, obwohl, jeder Honk das innerhalb von 2 Minuten bei einer Preisvergleichseite widerlegen kann: DAS von sich zu lassen ist viel eher "unglaublich"...   Lenk also jetzt nicht von Deiner Falschbehauptung ab ..


----------



## PerrinO (20. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute, ich danke euch für eure Antworten. Jetzt bin ich schlauer! Schönes Wochenende und baldigen Frühling wünsche ich euch!


----------

